# Vampy Valentine Card Exchange 2016



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

ARE YOU FEELING A CHILLY SENSATION FROM THE TOP OF YOUR CRANIUM TO THE TIP OF YOUR FIBULA? DO YOU SUFFER FROM COLD-HEART SYNDROME SOON AFTER NEW YEAR'S ARRIVAL? DO THE FRIGID FINGERS OF WINTER GRIP YOUR THROAT... uh hem, Uh I mean GRIP YOUR THOUGHTS AND CAUSE YOU TO WONDER IF YOU WILL EVER FEEL THE WARM SENSATION OF THE HOT SUN ON YOUR FACE EVER AGAIN?

Well then -- it MUST BE TIME ONCE AGAIN FOR VAMPIRE VALENTINES - 2016!
Take a bite out of your winter doldrums and share the love - just in time for Valentine's Day!

It's fun - easy - and a great way to warm up your iced over winter heart!

Here is how it works:
Post in this thread if you wish to exchange valentine greetings with other Halloween Forum members, and indicate if you have a mailing limit for the number of valentines you wish to send out and where you're willing to mail to... USA, USA & Canada, Everywhere and Anywhere. (It can be a letter, greeting card, postcard or note - handmade or store bought. We love them all!) - SOOOO TRUE
Then exchange addresses via private message with others who wish to exchange valentines, have fun!

While a mailing deadline of February 10th to get the the Valentines to their intended on time for Valentines Day ~ it falls on a Sunday this year. Here's wishing the next few weeks of winter will be a little bit warmer thanks to sharing the love by exchanging Vampire Valentines!

NOW - let the biting begin! Buwaa ha haaaa!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be the first to bit and go for an unlimited number to the US and Canada for now. PM me.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm going to limit myself this time to 20 and will mail anywhere


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am not going out to join the fun. First, I was really late getting the Christmas/Krampus cards out. Second, I don't know if people already gotten them or not. Third, I already have one who told me they have not received their card. So, this has me feeling awful about the whole thing. Meanwhile, I am sick and I haven't updated the Krampus cards to say thank you. So, with sad face, I am sitting this one out. ?


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm in!!! Will send anywhere and no limit! Looking forward to this exchange


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in!!!  just pm'd everyone above my post. No limit yet


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am in! Unlimited and can send anywhere


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I am not going out to join the fun. First, I was really late getting the Christmas/Krampus cards out. Second, I don't know if people already gotten them or not. Third, I already have one who told me they have not received their card. So, this has me feeling awful about the whole thing. Meanwhile, I am sick and I haven't updated the Krampus cards to say thank you. So, with sad face, I am sitting this one out. ?


So sorry to hear the mail hasn't been good to you and to add to the grief your under the weather. Hope you feel better and who knows maybe the mail man will get that lost card in the correct box.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

meow! i have been cat napping and enjoying this great weather, soon it will be gone and then the heat comes on for6 months 
i'm in! for vampy bloody valentines
will mail anywhere in the us and canada


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Who doesn't want a Vampy Valentine??  Come and join in on this fun exchange of cards!! You will be happy you did.

*you can do either handmade or store bought as it is the thought that counts and I can always use less bills and more fun in my mailbox *


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

My daughter and I are going to sign up for this together, she is new to the forum and hasn't posted a lot but she wants to be the one to officially sign up so I will have her get to it this weekend. I will help her out with this and make sure everything goes ok, so no worries there. I will have her PM people once she signs up.


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello I'm new to this forum, Disembodiedvoice is my mom and i would love to join the Vampy Valentine exchange, me and my mom are going to do it together. PM me if you want to exchange. i'm looking forward to doing my first card exchange!
we are going to start with a limit of 10 but will ship anywhere.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and to the card exchanges too. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do. 



darksnowflakeelsa said:


> Hello I'm new to this forum, Disembodiedvoice is my mom and i would love to join the Vampy Valentine exchange, me and my mom are going to do it together. PM me if you want to exchange. i'm looking forward to doing my first card exchange!
> we are going to start with a limit of 10 but will ship anywhere.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

good evening, i vant to send you a bloody oops a happy valentines greeting
any more peeps want to get in on the exchange


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Welcome to the forum and to the card exchanges too. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do.



Thanks ! I'm really excited to send some cards! Hope some more people sign up. Hoping some more people PM me and my mom ( disembodiedvoice) !  She did the krampus one and got some great cards.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm in unlimited and will send anywhere. This round wont be late lol  starting them already.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

darksnowflakeelsa said:


> Hello I'm new to this forum, Disembodiedvoice is my mom and i would love to join the Vampy Valentine exchange, me and my mom are going to do it together. PM me if you want to exchange. i'm looking forward to doing my first card exchange!
> we are going to start with a limit of 10 but will ship anywhere.


Welcome! So happy to have you here  
The card exchanges are fun and a great way to get involved. This community is awesome and I think you will soon be hooked.

Again, Welcome!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Giving this thread another bump so more people can join!


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you i'm really excited i can't wait i've never done it before this will be good i just know it and lots of fun


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm in! No limit, will send anywhere....and I've already got ideas brewing!  Now I'm off to PM everybody....


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

gots lots of stamps to send my vampy valentines your way


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

We ( me and darksnowflakeelsa) got some things for our valentines last night, going to work on them this weekend ! My daughter is really excited to get started on her first exchange. We have room for more, a couple of peeps we PM'd never got back to us. I hope a few more people sign up, if not we have a lovely little group ! Give us a shout back if you want to exchange.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I still have room for more


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I still have room for more


We ( me and my daughter darksnowflakeelsa) PM'd you a week or so ago but never heard back. We have plenty of room as well.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

will be working on cards next weekend


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I have my cards pretty much designed. Just need to let them simmer on the back burner for a couple of days to make sure I still like what I did... 

Still have plenty of room for any takers... will open 2 slots to be sent north to haunters in Canada.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i also have lots of stamps waiting to be put on cards here and across the pond


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Time for a bumpity bump bump. Still time to join in the fun. If you've ever thought of joining in on a card exchange this is the one. Who couldn't use a little vampy love this time of year.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Whew! I almost missed it. I'm in! Sending my PM's now.

I'm in--unlimited and will send anywhere.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm psyched to be starting my cards soon!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Me and darksnowflakeelsa are putting the finishing touches on our cards this weekend, with the snow there isn't much else to do but sit around and work on stuff so it's a good weekend for crafts . Oh and I do need to take down my Christmas decorations lol but the card making is more fun.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I have the following on my list to exchange with (will be working on my cards this weekend). If I have missed anyone or someone would like to be added, please let me know! 

GloomyCat
Hostessw/theMostest
hallowmas
darksnowflakeelsa&disembodiedvoice
StinkerBell&FrogPrince
Kmeyer
Araniella
Itzpopolotl

Believe that includes everyone I have replied to or sent to and received a reply. I have room for more!

Happy Saturday Everyone


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i so vant to send vampy exchanges
got lots more cards to send away


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

Me and Mom (disembodiedvoice) finished our cards and have the ready to send. think we are waiting until 1st of Feb though. We have room for more if anyone else signs up !


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to bump this up a little we're closing in on Valentine Day and I need more love... there has to be more folks who want to exchange.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I will be working on mine this weekend and mailed out by Monday
Still have more stamps


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

ok my list so far includes

GloomyCat
Hostessw/theMostess
hallowmas
darksnowflakeelsa and disembodiedvoice 
MissHallowsEve 
Kmeyer
Araniella
Itzpopolotl
Beautifulnightmare

Still have room for more so please PM me


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh thought to ask last year we did an Evil Bunny Easter Exchange. Easter is early this year we'd only have about 3 weeks to do signup and then 2 weeks for mailing. Instead of an Evil Bunny Easter Exchange might a Mid Spring exchange say in April sound better to anyone? Or do we think an Evil Bunny Exchange is doable? Your thoughts.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm here, fashionably late! I didn't do the Krampus exchange as I knew I'd be busy, but I would love to scare up some Valentines for my fellow Halloween junkies! Right now no limit and will ship anywhere. Gotta go run errands and will have to PM folks later, so anyone want to get started sending PMs my way I'll be back later to update! Thank ya, excited!!!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Oh thought to ask last year we did an Evil Bunny Easter Exchange. Easter is early this year we'd only have about 3 weeks to do signup and then 2 weeks for mailing. Instead of an Evil Bunny Easter Exchange might a Mid Spring exchange say in April sound better to anyone? Or do we think an Evil Bunny Exchange is doable? Your thoughts.


I can do either one  easter seemed really late last year


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Itzpopolotl said:


> I can do either one  easter seemed really late last year


Not really late, it happened on April 5 last year, next year it will be really late April 16th. I know there is some reason we have these jumping around the calendar holy days but it just seems illogical to me. The Catholicism teachers never quite made it click, after all Christmas is always on Dec 25 and All Saints Day is always Nov 1 so why move Easter all over the place.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Not really late, it happened on April 5 last year, next year it will be really late April 16th. I know there is some reason we have these jumping around the calendar holy days but it just seems illogical to me. The Catholicism teachers never quite made it click, after all Christmas is always on Dec 25 and All Saints Day is always Nov 1 so why move Easter all over the place.



I can never remember it exactly either, my sisters birthday is April 2nd and I remember she always lucked out because spring break always fell over her birthday. Always seemed like easter was at that time too. I know thanksgiving always changes the date but its always the last Thursday of November so I can figure it out. I always need the calendar for easter though lol.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Cards are all ready to go! Will probably start sending them out this weekend!  Still have plenty of more room for exchanging!!!
And I'm up for either the evil bunny exchange or spring card exchange so whatever is good with everyone works for me too!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be working on my cards this weekend to go out next week. Still have room on my list if anyone wants to PM me.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Not really late, it happened on April 5 last year, next year it will be really late April 16th. I know there is some reason we have these jumping around the calendar holy days but it just seems illogical to me. The Catholicism teachers never quite made it click, after all Christmas is always on Dec 25 and All Saints Day is always Nov 1 so why move Easter all over the place.


Easter always moves but there is a formula. Although I do not know the 'why" behind it...

Easter falls on the first Sunday following the first full moon that occurs AFTER the spring equinox which is always in March. The year my daughter was born it was very early. The equinox had fallen on the 20th, she was born Tuesday, March 24, and the full moon occurred the next day. I brought her home on Easter Sunday, March 27!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

byondbzr said:


> Easter always moves but there is a formula. Although I do not know the 'why" behind it...
> 
> Easter falls on the first Sunday following the first full moon that occurs AFTER the spring equinox which is always in March. The year my daughter was born it was very early. The equinox had fallen on the 20th, she was born Tuesday, March 24, and the full moon occurred the next day. I brought her home on Easter Sunday, March 27!


Yes see that just doesn't make sense to me... Easter seems more like a we have to time this with the phases of the moon holiday then an actual commemoration of an actual day something happened. Maybe back then before Greenwich Time and atomic clocks the only way to tell time was by the phases of the moon. It's all just too much to wrap my head around. I'll just enjoy my Easter Lilies and Chocolate bunny ears and stop pondering it all.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Mailed mine today , hallontines greetings on the way


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I do either rotten egg bunny exchange / ostra or spring exchange
And red white and dead exchange


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been working on my cards, and little favors to add to them... making a few extra if there are any late comers who want to play too. Been trying to distract myself. Lucy our Great Dane baby has been battling a drug resistant infection for almost a year now and old age isn't helping after lots of pondering and worrying over what to do she'll be making he final trip to the Vet on Friday. 

So if you end up with a few too many tokens of love in your card it's was me trying to be distracted and stay too busy to think about things.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Awww Stinkerbell I'm so sorry to hear about Lucy. Spreading the love is always a good distraction, it will be a good vampy valentine in Lucy's honor.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Lucy, we lost our aussie mix in September and it was/is hard. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

So sorry stinkerbell. I send positive thoughts your way Friday it's so hard to lose a fur baby. 

I've gotten my cards made I should be able to mail tomorrow if I don't forget. I don't know where my mind ran away to but I forget everything!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you all for your thoughts. Finished up the cards last night and Frog says he'll be putting them in the mail.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Darksnowflakeelsa and I mailed our cards yesterday so they should be arriving very soon. We still have some room, I'm not sure if we got everyone who signed up or not, if you want to exchange PM us !


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

My cards are ready and should be mailed out by Friday at the latest, have room for more cards


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll be thinking of y'all tomorrow, Stinkerbell....

I'm fine with the rotten egg exchange or a mid-spring exchange - the only thing I'll mention is it's easier to do cards (for me, anyway) around an already-established holiday, but I wouldn't know what theme to quite go with for mid-spring....

I can never keep track of Easter either - the only thing I do know for sure is that Passover is usually before Easter and overlapping into it (so no Easter ham), but this year they're almost a month apart, so I get to have Easter ham this time around! 

I'm putting it all together this weekend & mailing them out, but I still have room for any last-minute additions!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

pets enrich our lives... its so hard to think of life without them 
stinker bell , lucy will let you know when she's ready, its the quality of life for her thats important
no one ever said it was easy


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

We received two great Valentines ! Thanks to hallowmas and beautifulnightmare 

We can still send a card or two if anyone wants.


----------



## handfulofrubies (Sep 3, 2010)

I know I'm late, but I would like to send and receive cards.


----------



## handfulofrubies (Sep 3, 2010)

Did I read correctly, they are supposed to be vampire themed?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

handfulofrubies said:


> Did I read correctly, they are supposed to be vampire themed?


hey handfulofrubies, no they don't have to be vampire themed. they can be straight up valentines, halloween, a twist on both holidays, what ever you like.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Awww Stinkerbell  I am so sorry to hear about Lucy. That is the one thing about being a furchild mom that is so very hard ... having to make "that" decision. My crew sends you many muzzle nuzzles during this difficult time.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

My cards are just about done. Finishing up this evening and will be out in the mail on Monday 

Thank-you to Stinkerbell & Frog Prince for the AWESOME card and goodies!
A very cute hand-made card from Hallowmas 
And the batty card from disembodiedvoice and darksnowflakeelsa is wonderful. 
Thank-you all!!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

handfulofrubies said:


> I know I'm late, but I would like to send and receive cards.


My cards were sent out Friday but have more cards I can send out, just pm your info.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

My cards will go out tomorrow. Just finished the last one.

Received a few great cards yesterday and Friday--

Holy Cow Stinkerbell & Frog Prince--could youo pack anymore goodness in that card? Love every bit of it.

Beautifulnightmare---I always enjoy the sketches on your cards...they..umm...haunt me. 

Hallowmas --hit m in the 'feels' with a great creepy house.

DarksnowflakeElsa & disembodiedvoice---I'm just batty for your card. So adorable!

Thank you all!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Working on my cards right now and hoping to mail out tomorrow, but I still have plenty of room for last-minute additions! 

This is who I have on my list so far - please let me know if I missed you...

darksnowflakeelsa & disembodiedvoice
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince
Miss Hallows Eve
hallowmas
Itzpopolotl
beautifulnightmare
gloomycatt
hostesswiththemostess
byondbzr
Araniella
handfulofrubies


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I tried to stuff as many goodies as I could it was an ok distraction to the sadness. House is so empty now, I still am expecting to hear her collar jangle was she comes to pester me to go out or give me that little howl for a treat. 

Want to send thanks out to Hallowmas, Beautifulnightmare and darksnowflakeelsa/disenbodiedvoice for the cards I've gotten so far. Little lights of joy. Thanks.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Shout out to ltzpopolotl ! darksnowflakeelsa and I got your card today ! Love all the cards we've got so far !


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

My cards went out today. Hopefully everyone will receive them in time for Valentine's Day


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I dropped cards in the mail tonight, and the last 4 are going out in the morning!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just wanted to thank everyone so far for the awesome cards I've been getting!!
Stinkerbell & Frog Prince - Love the card and all of the awesome goodies in it!!!
beautifulnightmare - Love the drawing!! Such a cute card!!
Itzpopolotl - Fantastic card and they key is awesome!!
darksnowflakeelsa & disembodiedvoice - I love the Vampire hear bat!!! Such a cute card!!!
Hallowmas - Awesome card, love the stamps and the poem!!

Thank you guys so much again!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I put my cards out to mail on Monday, so y'all should be getting them soon!

I wanted to put the thanks out for the wonderful cards I've received so far.....

Itspopolotl - I love how it's all proper on the outside, but Halloween party on the inside - so cool! & the key is so cool....
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince - I always love y'all's stuff, and this time is no exception! Hubby & I thank you for the goodies inside too (he claimed one of the bookmarks! lol)
darksnowflakeelsa & disembodiedvoice - the little vamp bat is so cute! I love the borders on the card, too - so pretty....
hallowmas - I love all of your stampings! I always want to go out and get more stamps after seeing your cards...
beautifulnightmare - Pumpkinhead holding a heart - so neat! I love this so much....

Thank you guys again! I love these card exchanges!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the wonderful cards and added goodies
I really enjoy getting them with each exchange , the time spent making them or picking them out


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

More thank-yous to send out! 

Miss Hallows Eve - Krampus! I love it - so kickass....and thank you for the surprises inside!
gloomycatt - The design is so cool - and I love the sparkly effect inside!
Araniella - That little guy is sooo cute! 
hostesswiththemostess - That little ladybug is adorable - and so was the notepad!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Got a bunch of cards yesterday just in time for Vampy Valentines today ! Darksnowflake was over the moon, she kept saying how sad she was it was almost over ( we still have one card left to receive, so I had to remind her it's not over yet !!) Thanks to Stinkerbell and Frog Prince, Gloomycat, hostesswiththemostess, Miss Hallows Eve. and Kmeyer1313. And all the little extras a lot of you put in were so fun. I need to think of something next time. I love the little heart Stinkerbell put in , sooo pretty!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got 3 more cards to send thanks out for Hostesswiththemostess, Miss Hallows Eve and Itzpopolot.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok while was all still have our card making supplies out time for a down and dirty quick Rotten Eggs- April Fool card exchange. Will start a new thread ASAP.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank-you to everyone for such wonderful and creative cards (and the extra goodies!). This was the first time I made cards and found it fun to do.  The creativity everyone has is amazing!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

(







Thank you to Stinkerbell and Frog Prince, disembodied voice and darksnowflakeelsa, beautiful nightmare, hallowmas, Araniella, hostess with the mostess, kmeyer1313, Itzpopolotl, and Miss Hallows Eve!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Guys so sorry I fell off the face of the Earth! I've been down with pneumonia so really I have been disconnected from life for a week now. So, I still have my cards sitting right here, and I WILL GET THEM OUT this weekend. So sorry to you guys. 

Better late than never? I hope?


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

byondbzr said:


> Guys so sorry I fell off the face of the Earth! I've been down with pneumonia so really I have been disconnected from life for a week now. So, I still have my cards sitting right here, and I WILL GET THEM OUT this weekend. So sorry to you guys.
> 
> Better late than never? I hope?


Don't feel bad my Christmas cards didn't make it out until after new years.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

byondbzr said:


> Guys so sorry I fell off the face of the Earth! I've been down with pneumonia so really I have been disconnected from life for a week now. So, I still have my cards sitting right here, and I WILL GET THEM OUT this weekend. So sorry to you guys.
> 
> Better late than never? I hope?


No worries... we were all under the weather in a bad way earlier in the year, I totally forgot about an eBay item I was bidding on... got dinged for not completing my purchase in 7 days.... YIKS. 

I'll take more Love even if it's a little late.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sending out thanks for 3 more cards I got yesterday... Handfulofrubies, Araniella and Gloomycat.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Darksnowflakeelsa and I got our last card today !! Thanks Araniella, love the little ghostie ! Had a good time with this, they all were so cute. Darksnowflakeelsa had a blast looking for the cards each day , she wants to sign up for the next one so will see some of you there !


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay! I was getting worried as it seemed like no one was getting mine. They mailed on the 8th. Whew!




disembodiedvoice said:


> Darksnowflakeelsa and I got our last card today !! Thanks Araniella, love the little ghostie ! Had a good time with this, they all were so cute. Darksnowflakeelsa had a blast looking for the cards each day , she wants to sign up for the next one so will see some of you there !


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I got so many more awesome cards!!! 
Miss Hallows Eve - Love the card and all of the goodies inside!!! Thank you!
Kmeyer1313 - Thank you so much for the Valentine and all of the Valentine goodies!!!
gloomycatt - I love the card!! thank you so much!
handfulofrubies - Thank you for the awesome card!! I love it!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Byondbzr, I hope you're feeling on the mend...pneumonia is nasty business....

And look at it this way - it just spreads the Valentine cheer that much longer....

Handfulofrubies, I love the theme you went with for your card! So cool and elegant...and purple! I heart it...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Another thank you goes out to kmeyer1313 for my card. 

Hope to see you all at the Rotten Eggs exchange.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you byondbzr!!! Love the card


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I believe I forgot to give thanks for my last cards.. Byondzr and Keyer1313. I've gotten sidetracked with the adoption of our new furbaby. Millie is an almost 3 year old Dane. We are her third home and plan on being her last. She is much taller then any of our other Danes, she can rest her chin on the counter tops and almost drink out of the sink.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

She is gorgeous! I hope you are her forever home as well! They are the most amazing dogs!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

She is a pretty one. Unless she starts burying people in the back 40 I think we'll be her forever home and even at that I'd try working with a pro to get her to stop doing it first. before even thinking of surrendering her back to the rescue.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Byondzr, thank you for the card! What awesome-looking blood spatters....

Now that I have received all my cards, I will attempt to put up a pic of the display tomorrow....if the pics come out good...

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince, congratulations on the addition to your furry (and feathered) family!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Your welcome ladies, just glad I got them out !


----------

